# engine sounds



## colin moore (Sep 21, 2010)

like many, i took loads of photos at sea, but never recorded the engineroom sounds whilst at sea. anyone out there recorded anything, particullally the old B & W six cylinder diesels?


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Bit newer than you want but interesting - saves having the dit dit dah that some ex seafarers use!! - another thread on this elsewhere

http://www.mandieselturbo.com/cellphone/htm/ringtones.htm


----------



## johnjames06 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Engine sounds*

Hi, The most evocotive sound for me would be walking through the dockyard on a cold still night and hearing a destroyers steam reciprocating auxiliary feed pump squeaking as it slowly goes up and down. John.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

johnjames06 said:


> Hi, The most evocotive sound for me would be walking through the dockyard on a cold still night and hearing a destroyers steam reciprocating auxiliary feed pump squeaking as it slowly goes up and down. John.


Would that be a Weirs(?)


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

johnjames06 said:


> Hi, The most evocotive sound for me would be walking through the dockyard on a cold still night and hearing a destroyers steam reciprocating auxiliary feed pump squeaking as it slowly goes up and down. John.


From what I remember of them the buggers used to speed up big time when you reached in to top up the oil and gave the unwary a nasty bruise.


----------



## johnjames06 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Weirs pumps*

Hamish, Yes I did mean the old weirs up and downers. The hairs on the back of my neck are tingling just remembering that noise. John (Thumb)


----------



## johnjames06 (Jan 5, 2011)

Clevewyn, Don't know about that, I always got a tall stoker to do it. John. :sweat::sweat:


----------



## Pampas (Jul 2, 2008)

Colin, Go to Utube and search for B&W engines, lot of modern types but several of the older ones as well. Gordon


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

It wans nevver the noise of the Weirs feed pump that worried me, it was the lack of, when the bloody thing stuck!


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

I know one or two older men, not me yet, that sound like a Weir ADA feed pump when they are asleep and breathing . 
That long slow breath intake that wheezes with a slight crackling sound and the down stroke that gives a little gurgle as it reaches the bottom but as long as you can hear it and it doesn't break into a snore all is OK.

Bob


----------



## Clanline (Dec 19, 2007)

I remember when I was 4th Officer on RMMV.Capetown Castle (27002 tons) back in the 60's and seeing and hearing the twin 10 cylinder Harland & Wolff (600mm bore & 1500mm stroke) for the first time and was amazed at the sight and noise of all these strange things bouncing up and down and almost disappearing in the haze!!!
All these years later I can still picture and hear it.
Love to hear a recording of it if anyone has one.
Lovely old ship too and was the biggest motor ship in the world at one time.


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

*Motorships*



colin moore said:


> like many, i took loads of photos at sea, but never recorded the engineroom sounds whilst at sea. anyone out there recorded anything, particullally the old B & W six cylinder diesels?


Being on a steam turbine tanker my memories are recollections. What I did like was when one left the Suez Canal north or south bound, on deck off watch one could hear the different sounds of the Engines/Blowers and superchargers on the motorships of the day as one progreessed on passage, after some 6/12 hours of leaving the canal. All ways for the auxilay plant one could hear the single cylinder weirs feed pump (UP and Downer) feeding the auxliay boilers.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Clanline said:


> I remember when I was 4th Officer on RMMV.Capetown Castle (27002 tons) back in the 60's and seeing and hearing the twin 10 cylinder Harland & Wolff (600mm bore & 1500mm stroke) for the first time and was amazed at the sight and noise of all these strange things bouncing up and down and almost disappearing in the haze!!!
> All these years later I can still picture and hear it.
> Love to hear a recording of it if anyone has one.
> Lovely old ship too and was the biggest motor ship in the world at one time.


Used to be on the Dieselhouse website but has vanished now fortunately saved on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unAsUugK9zw&feature=related

Enjoy


----------



## johnjames06 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Memorable sounds*

Hi, Another wonderful sound ( although not engineering ) was on capital ships when the Royal Marine bugler would play up spirits. you knew the rum was on the way and everything was well with the world. John. (Thumb)(Thumb)


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

as i live very close to the mersey on the still nights with my bedroom windows open you can hear the thump thump of the boats going to far off places wondering what iff?.john


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

JOHN PRUDEN said:


> as i live very close to the mersey on the still nights with my bedroom windows open you can hear the thump thump of the boats going to far off places wondering what iff?.john


And on a noisy night, I guess you can hear them throwing out at the Caradoc!
Pat[=P]


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

all quiet on the western front now pat the Carrie is only just open{again}(Hippy)(Jester)


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

JOHN PRUDEN said:


> all quiet on the western front now pat the Carrie is only just open{again}(Hippy)(Jester)


I drove past it on Friday lunchtime John. Very tempted to stop and have a look inside, its thirty odd years since I was in there. But, the long haired one beside me put the block on it.
Regards, 
Pat[=P]


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

pat you should have called in our house for a brew.it's nice to see the ships through the fence on crosby road.john


----------



## johnjames06 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Far away places*

Maybe to China or maybe Siam eh John. John. (egg)


----------



## Clanline (Dec 19, 2007)

Duncan 112.
Thanks a lot for that link to the engine and it is spot on what I remembered with perhaps a lot more fumes and noise needed.
I will have to look more in the YouTube for other things of interest like ships whistles!
I used to love blowing the twin whistles on the passenger ships and seeing the passengers on deck jump! 
I know, it IS sad isn't it!


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

While on look out up forrard in fog,every time the the whistle sounded I would jump a foot.


----------



## Blackal (Jan 29, 2008)

B&W poppet-valve engine:

Cheesshhhh-Whooffff......whooff...whooff..whoof.....Bang!......chugga........chugga.....chugga.chugga.chugga.......


Hope that helps 

Al


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Spot on All, you have got it exactly right, well pehaps just a few more bangs in there. Apart from that Spot on!

My own favourite would be a fairly big American tug with EMDs when the skipper pushes the throttles up. Wonderful sounds.

Don


----------

